
Show HN: Public APIs 2.0 - mddanishyusuf
https://public-apis.xyz
======
absyah
I found some useful public apis here. Now I have some idea to built something
on top of them. Thanks for creating this awesome site.

~~~
mddanishyusuf
I'm happy you like the app.

------
jamesmkenny
Really good site, has loads of good API's to use

~~~
mddanishyusuf
Thanks James.

------
fullstackjob
Very useful service and now even better in new V2

------
punch__lines
Great app to find ideas.!!

~~~
mddanishyusuf
Thanks brother. I'm happy you like the app.

------
fajarsiddiq
What do you have in 2.0?

~~~
mddanishyusuf
2.0 is so fast rather than version 1 it have advanced search. API collections
Saved your favorite APIs etc.

